# breeding RBP's



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i would like to breed some RBP when i get them.is it possible? 
if so can you give me some info one how to breed them succesfully please.

thanks

P.S i am Not a newb at breeding, i have bred many fish in the past e.g clownfish, gouramis, platies and i am at the moment breeding pike cichlids with my freind.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

anyone


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

There are dozens of posts in the first page in this forum that deal with breeding Redbellies: from questions to complete articles, all just one click away.

No need to repeat the obvious as it's right at your feet - look around in the Breeding Forum (especially the pinned topics), and you'll probably find everything you need - if afterwards any questions remain, we'll gladly answer those questions.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

if you have a shoal of p's and two pair off, can you take them out and put them in a seperate tank without messing up their relationship or would it be to risky/

thanks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Trigger lover said:


> if you have a shoal of p's and two pair off, can you take them out and put them in a seperate tank without messing up their relationship or would it be to risky/
> [snapback]1003822[/snapback]​


Yup :nod: 
In fact, many breeders do so, so the breeding pair can do their thing without messing up the ntire shoal with their agressive and territorial behaviour. Added benefit is that you can control the breeding tank (for instance if you want to do more frequent water changes, lower the pH, raise the temperature or remove the eggs/fry) without disturbing the rest of the shoal in their own tank.

A 40g breeder (40x16x16") should be enough, a tad larger is advised though, as both fish can be very agressive.

It's not guaranteed the seperated pair will continue with their business (after all, they are fish, not machines), but in many cases they do.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

you should also check THIS article from the info center


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thanks judazzz

last question
when the eggs are hatched and the fry are all swimming around can i just scoop them up and put them all in a raising tank to give them more attetion or do they need their parents?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

icedizzle said:


> you should also check THIS article from the info center
> [snapback]1004299[/snapback]​


thanks, i will definatly read threw that


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> thanks judazzz
> 
> last question
> when the eggs are hatched and the fry are all swimming around can i just scoop them up and put them all in a raising tank to give them more attetion or do they need their parents?
> [snapback]1004300[/snapback]​


Yup







they don't need there parents... infact there parents might eat them


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thanks for the help judazzz and icedizzle. i will kepp you updated on the progress.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No problemo - good luck


----------

